# HELP! How do I cancel my gym membership.



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Rightio,

I am moving in September, I'm six months into a joint membership at David LLoyds. When I joined we were told they would make a note of it on our file that I might be leaving half way through the year was and told that this would be fine.

I've just tried to cancel my part of the contract and they are having none of it and no note is on their system. If it was just affecting me I would cancel the Direct Debit and but it's coming out of my friends bank and he wants to stay!

Any tips on getting out of it?


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

i think they probably gave you the wrong information, just to sign u up in the first place.

unless you have anything in writing you are probably bound to the full duration of the contract.

can they not transfer the membership to a single one as opposed to a joint? you might have to pay some kind of 'conversion' fee?

ring up head office see what they have to say, explain the situation?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

They've said they can't offer a conversion 

I was really hoping they would cancel it like they implied that they would, I may take it to head office. There have been a couple of other issues with a PT there that if I hadn't got accepted on to my Uni course I would be bringing up with them.

I shall keep thinking!


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

sorry i couldn't help!

good luck


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Burn the cnuting gym down.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sounds like you signed a years contract.

hey ho, few handy shandies should keep the mate sweet, cheap at half the price x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Burn the cnuting gym down.


x2

and then stab the [email protected] PT in the eye with your membership card


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If you are moving to an area where there is no David Loydd gym close to your new home then you should be able to cancel the contract legally.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

weeman said:


> x2
> 
> and then stab the [email protected] PT in the eye with your membership card


i think you may have anger issue fella ha ha

my lil bro is going throuh the same thing with fitness first , they are having none of anything , so he just cancelled his direct debit an now they are sending letters threatening with court an bailiffs ect


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Probably best first port of call is trying to negotiate with someone sympathetic at their end. Think up a good sob story and see how far you get. Read the contract again and see if there are any angles to get out of it.

Maybe even ask if they would freeze the membership? Or what if you could find someone else to use the last few months? If you could find someone looking for a membership maybe they could take it on? At worse you could give it to them at a discount so you don't loose quite so much.

Faililng that, I would take the contract to citizens advice (free legal advice) as you may be able to contest the contract for other reasons.

Good luck!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm moving to Oxford to go to Uni and I think there is a DL there but my student bursary isn't going to stretch to that. Gggrrr!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Then I think you will have to pay the cancellation fee. Call the head office and explain financial hardship, maybe they might reduce the notice period?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

When I left Fitness First a few years ago I told them I was moving to Mexico as they had no chain out there and they cancelled it no problem..

I would suggest writing a letter to head office and also getting some advice from the Citizens advice as Will said - its free legal advice and they will be able to tell you once and for all what you can and cannot do about it 

Good luck chick

P.S if all else fails I have a great lighter that would help with MassiveMonsters suggestion


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Noone that I know wants to take over the contract.

As far as the [email protected] PT goes i very nearly dropped a 30kg Db on his foot last time he came near me


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> When I left Fitness First a few years ago I told them I was moving to Mexico as they had no chain out there and they cancelled it no problem..
> 
> I would suggest writing a letter to head office and also getting some advice from the Citizens advice as Will said - its free legal advice and they will be able to tell you once and for all what you can and cannot do about it
> 
> ...


Were you moving to Mexico or was that just a brilliant excuse ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

That is a good excuse Charlie!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dont get me started on these fcukers

I HATE DL with a passion money grabing fcuking w*nkers.

tried to increase my membership and then when I told them I didnt agree and that I was cancelling they tried to say I needed to give them 3 months notice.

I told them get fcuked cos under UK contract law if one party breaks the terms i.e. they increased the membership then both parties have to agree or the contract is void.

They even threatened bailiffs etc I wrote them a nasty letter and they backed off, however Scott Lloyd the pr**k CEO of the sh*t filled cock shop didnt ever reply to my letters.

Fcuking cocks

Hey if you want any advice on getting out of it then shoot me a PM with the full details of your membership I reckon you could easily get out of the 'joint' membership because you are moving away, gym address of David Lloyd Oxford below if you live over 10 miles away from it you can easily argue that it isnt local and so they cant provide the service you need which means a frustration of the contract.

Oxford Business Park North

Garsington Rd

Cowley

Oxford

OX4 2JY

Anyway PM me if you want.


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

That's the problem with these health centre chains. They're only interested in getting you to sign on the dotted line, and once you have done, they don't give a toss about you as long as they get their money.

Their staff are a complete joke too - skinny, acned faced boys who spend far too much time chatting whilst being totally oblivious to anyone training in front of them using too much weight and God-awful technique! No wonder these sorts of places have such a high turn over in members!

I'm afraid to say they've got you hook, line and sinker mate. You signed a legally binding contract and there's no way you can get out of it. David Lloyd and Bannatynes in particular, are notorious for pursuing non-paying members to the bitter end. I seem to remember Watchdog doing a feature on their practices a while back.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Rightio,
> 
> I am moving in September, I'm six months into a joint membership at David LLoyds. When I joined we were told they would make a note of it on our file that I might be leaving half way through the year was and told that this would be fine.
> 
> ...


1) Get your friend to cancel the Direct debit immediately and wait for the next time they go in and the machine says that they havent paid

2) They then re-instates her direct debit with her alone.

Your friend is in no way legally obliged to cover your half of the payments and is also not liable for your missed direct debits or cancellation charges. She can, should and will be able to simply carry on as normal


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the post Tom, just looking at Google maps now. Shall most likely be PM'ing you very shortly


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Theres always a way out of a contract

gym companies may pursue you with legal wording etc but if it actually comes to court (which it has to for any of their claims to be substantiated) then its doubtful that the judge would side with the company if you can plead the case right

Plus you can very strongly argue that you knew you were going away and so why WOULDNT you mention it to them.

Very easy to argue to a judge/magistrate that they didnt respect your wishes and simply wanted to get you to sign on the dotted line.

I can give you the adress for Scott Lloyd if you want. I'll even help you write the letter.

I FCUKING HATE DAVID LLOYD


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Its threads like this that really wind me up about these big companies

Personally I have a plan for my gym to allow people to pay per month if they wish sort of Pay as you Go

People can have a months membership with no strings for £40

Or they can have a yearly contract for £35 a month. IN the yearly contract they can cancel anytime in the first 3 months and in the last 3 months with a months notice so really only 6 months are they tied in.

This gives people time to think about their purchase because normally people will establish a routine after 3 months. If the gym is not for them then they will know it after 3 months.

Some people have said its bad business to allow such easy access out of a contract but personally I want to help ALL my members and if they feel like stopping then I want to work on that with them to achieve their goals.

I've been on the receiving end of sh*ttyness from gyms who are simply interested in money and fcuk all else and I would never let my business get like that.

I'd rather have a few less members but a good reputation than lots of members telling their mates what a cnut I am and my gym is. Yes I want to make money but not at the expense of a bad business reputation especially in an area that has lots of gyms.

Thats the problem with big chains, all about the £ an not about the person.

Actually I like that I may use that when Im advertising right outside Fitness First up the road.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

where is your gym tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

well currently not anywhere but I am in a battle with the South Glos planners to get it open

Meeting is on 17th sept so will know for definate by 25th sept

I think we will get it though, loads of public support and pplanning policy on our side

It will be in Kingswood in Bristol if we are successful


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Cancel direct debit -

Tell your bank you have lost your card, they will give you a new card ?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> well currently not anywhere but I am in a battle with the South Glos planners to get it open
> 
> Meeting is on 17th sept so will know for definate by 25th sept
> 
> ...


i hope all goes well mate


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Were you moving to Mexico or was that just a brilliant excuse ?


Nope never been to Mexico in my life  It was a place I knew they didnt have a gym and since we have Mexican on my dads side of the family I thought it would be a total untruth if I said I was going to live with family hehe


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i thought DL was a 3months rolling contract, so you could give 3 months notice at any point.

you might be able to freeze your membership, but that's £5/mo

other alternatives are to get a doctors note saying you can't go anymore...

also check for mistakes in the contract


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for all of your replies guys and girls and especially you Tom!

The thing that really gets me with DL is I said to them I was probably moving away and asked if I could pay 6 months membership upfront and review it in 6 months time and that's when they said that if I had to move away it would be fine!

The equipment is ace, however the staff leave a lot to be desired, especially the one PT that puts his hands on you, tries to kiss you, tells your friends so that it gets back to your family that you are taking all manner of steroids and says something so crude about you in the gym press that your closest friend is too embarrassed to tell me! Gggrrr. The gym is where I go to have my time, I used to live at Fitness First was in there 16 hours a week (they capped me), I hate going to DL, all my progress is slipping away and now they are adding insult to injury!

Work has just gone crazy and I've broken the 50K printer AGAIN so had better get going.

Tom I have the contract at home, I'll take a look at the details later and send you a PM if I can't figure it out.

And I hope all goes well with your gym, sounds like it will be great! :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks for all of your replies guys and girls and especially you Tom!
> 
> The thing that really gets me with DL is I said to them I was probably moving away and asked if I could pay 6 months membership upfront and review it in 6 months time and that's when they said that if I had to move away it would be fine!
> 
> ...


One of my best friends works at the DL in Bristol, he doesnt like the management either.

TBH Thats enough of a reason right there with that PT.

Say that he is making your life a misery and thats he's a letch etc and that you feel sexually harrassed by him in the gym. And that you are seriously contemplating a negilgence and sexual harrassment charge againt the gym as his employers.

That will kill 2 birds with one stone. Try seeing them take you to court if you've been sexually harassed by one of their staff, always a good newspaper story there as well :whistling:

I can help with that letter as well. TBH I would say thats the best way out of it. You can even say that you are so disgusted that DL would allow that to go on in their premises that you cant physically or mentally stomach entering on of their establishments again.

therefore even with your move you wont be able to train there.

Get in. :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cancel the direct debit at your bank then bin the letters they send you or even if your movingyou wont get them anyway


----------



## Gypsycurse (Apr 16, 2009)

Hope this is of some help:

http://www.bitterwallet.com/how-to-cancel-your-gym-membership-a-general-guide/15645


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

do your best to pi55 all the staff off and get banned


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

nobody said:


> do your best to pi55 all the staff off and get banned


what an idea !!!

take a dump on the floor of the changing room :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

all the best with this , bloody vulchers the lot of them and as for the PT instructor that is more than enough reason to cancel the contract and i am sure everyone would agree, as to the legal side I'm clue-less. really hope you stick it to them and would really think about making a claim against them his conduct is a disgrace and an outrage, i am sure a solicitor would be ****ed at hearing that and want to sc*** the company on a personal level dare I say a female solicitor without being sexist.

quick note to tom you are a true gent have never in my 33 years come across a company or business that puts the client or customers satisfaction up there like that and am sure it will pay you back many times over when people see that. all the best with it.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> however the staff leave a lot to be desired, especially the one PT that puts his hands on you, tries to kiss you, tells your friends so that it gets back to your family that you are taking all manner of steroids and says something so crude about you in the gym press that your closest friend is too embarrassed to tell me! Gggrrr.


this is probably your best method for contract cancellation. Write to tell them that after several polite warnings this PT (supply his name) still insists on touching you, trying to kiss you and that you have no further option to leave and find another gym. If they get crappy about it then tell them that you would be happy to see them in court because as a PT that person is in a position of authority and ultimately it's their responsibility to control their staff. Make sure you state that several other people have also complained about this person but nothing is ever done about it.

One thing DL won't want is a sexual harassment case hanging over them and I bet they will allow you to cancel with immediate (or near as) effect.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

1. Say your leaving the country.

2. Get banned from the gym. Do a Robsta


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I agree with the general thought that your best route is the pt and his blatant sexual harassment and slanderous actions... write a strongly worded letter outlining the case and state that this is the reason for you cancelling your membership and see how fast they will let you go... frigging pts... bunch of raggedy anne wannbes... finance first is pretty bad too... and there was a case in Aus a while back that went to court over the way they do their contracts..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

yorkshiretone said:


> all the best with this , bloody vulchers the lot of them and as for the PT instructor that is more than enough reason to cancel the contract and i am sure everyone would agree, as to the legal side I'm clue-less. really hope you stick it to them and would really think about making a claim against them his conduct is a disgrace and an outrage, i am sure a solicitor would be ****ed at hearing that and want to sc*** the company on a personal level dare I say a female solicitor without being sexist.
> 
> *quick note to tom you are a true gent have never in my 33 years come across a company or business that puts the client or customers satisfaction up there like that and am sure it will pay you back many times over when people see that. all the best with it*.


Thanks mate

I do think that this approach will be more user friendly.

After all my argument is... why do I have to 'lock in' a customer, surely if my gym and service was good they would want to stay?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

> you feel sexually harrassed by him in the gym


Thats the angle to get them massive bad publicity- threaten to mail every person you known and to go on every forum around and spread the bad words about employees sexually harassing customers- do that with the head office and they will take note and a refund may come your way to shut you up.

If the Pt is a bit fresh on you next time you go -try a set up- and go with someone (who has a hidden camera) wear the sexiest outfit you have and wait- get his advances on carmera and you will have them by the bollocks- you then can threaten to call the police- mention past time of his advances ect.  )

all the breast with it


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

You will never guess what,

My housemate called me just a second ago to say that said PT has left - to which I thought "excellent" but then told me of all the Uni's there are in this country he is going to mine and doing his placements in the Uni gym and DL in Oxford.

I'm about to call them again now that my office is calmer and explain my situation for a second time, the main reason I had not complained about him was that I knew I was leaving, see how I get on and then if that doesn't work ask for all of Head offices details and get writing!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I wouldnt bother phoning them they are pricks.

I have the address on file if you want it.

So what if he has left, the fact that they allowed it to go on should be enough to warrant you declaring they had not fulfilled their duty of care and were negligent in their duties towards you as a customer.

using such terminology will guarantee a response.

Also make sure they do write within seven days by saying that unless they respond in 7 days you will seek to highlight your case to the local paper and even the national papers. And you will be seeking legal recourse to recover damages from stress


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Erm, I sent the company collecting the money on the gym's behalf an e-mail giving my 30 days notice - job done.


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

HEY TINY TOM i need your help! i've got stuck with the contract which I singed yesterday... which the woman at david lloyds didnt tell me anything about! i was like made to sign it...she never sed if i sign the dotted line it will be a FIXED contract. she jus sed ''hey if your just sign here and thats all we need' ... she NEVER once mentioned what it was for and why i should sign it. I stupidly signed because she went on about fitness classes and i never took any notice.i thort it was just procedure or something. She just got the papers and went off! didnt tell me a thing about membership! now they rang me today saying ive got to pay for the 12 months... i told them the situation... wdnt listen.... then spoke to the manager... who wasnt of ANY help... he sed YOU signed it so your responsible. I'm like wtf? I wasn't told anything... then he sed if i dont pay it then something about collections will come to get it... I need your help tom! what do i do? can u help me write a letter? p.s. how do i PM you? I've just signed up now and dont know how to use this. Thank you very much for this post.



Tinytom said:


> dont get me started on these fcukers
> 
> I HATE DL with a passion money grabing fcuking w*nkers.
> 
> ...


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What these companys sometimes do is get a 3rd party to pay them a lump sum (to the gym) and almost give you a loan agreement to pay back the 3rd party over a 12 month contrct.If you dont pay you have defaulted on a loan agreement.And the gym isnt out of pocket!SLY BASTADS:cursing:


----------



## Lawrencium (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea, literally just go into the bank and tell them you don;t want to pay that direct debit anymore. done.


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

No payments have been taken from me. They just made me sign... i didnt pay ANYTHING... but they want me to now. Surely, if no money has been transfered, theres no legally binding contract right?



Lawrencium said:


> Yea, literally just go into the bank and tell them you don;t want to pay that direct debit anymore. done.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think you have 14 days to terminate any contract.just make sure its in writing!


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

thank you! so shall i wrtie to both the david lloyds gym AND the head office? p.s. do you have the address for the headd office?



round 2 said:


> I think you have 14 days to terminate any contract.just make sure its in writing!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

umarh said:


> thank you! so shall i wrtie to both the david lloyds gym AND the head office? p.s. do you have the address for the headd office?


TINYTOM listed on this thread somewhere cowley/oxford?


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

O photocopy your letter send it to both gym and head office recorded delivery.


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

GOT IT! Thanks mate! Im just gonna wait for Tom to repleyback as i may need help in writing the letter. Thanks again! p.s. how do i send a PM to Tom?? i dont know how to use this



round 2 said:


> TINYTOM listed on this thread somewhere cowley/oxford?


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

No need its on this page scroll down.To pm tinytom click on the logo below his avatar.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I do think that this approach will be more user friendly.
> 
> After all my argument is... why do I have to 'lock in' a customer, surely if my gym and service was good they would want to stay?


thats the way my gym works...

you can either pay for a session, a month, 6 months or a year. no contracts, no paperwork, just give them your name and addy and pay as you want.


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

lol no i dont know how to do it... neway ill just wait for Tom and have a look on here tomorrow. Thanks guys!



round 2 said:


> No need its on this page scroll down.To pm tinytom click on the logo below his avatar.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

umarh said:


> lol no i dont know how to do it... neway ill just wait for Tom and have a look on here tomorrow. Thanks guys!


I don't think you need to wait for Tom, just write a letter saying you are cancelling within the 14day notice period, you had advised your bank that no payments are to be taken and you are unimpressed with the fact DL didn't explain you were signing a contract.

Make sure you keep a copy of the letter in case the gym plays up.

You can't use the PM function until you have been a member of UKM for a month


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

umarh said:


> HEY TINY TOM i need your help! i've got stuck with the contract which I singed yesterday... which the woman at david lloyds didnt tell me anything about! i was like made to sign it...she never sed if i sign the dotted line it will be a FIXED contract. she jus sed ''hey if your just sign here and thats all we need' ... she NEVER once mentioned what it was for and why i should sign it. I stupidly signed because she went on about fitness classes and i never took any notice.i thort it was just procedure or something. She just got the papers and went off! didnt tell me a thing about membership! now they rang me today saying ive got to pay for the 12 months... i told them the situation... wdnt listen.... then spoke to the manager... who wasnt of ANY help... he sed YOU signed it so your responsible. I'm like wtf? I wasn't told anything... then he sed if i dont pay it then something about collections will come to get it... I need your help tom! what do i do? can u help me write a letter? p.s. how do i PM you? I've just signed up now and dont know how to use this. Thank you very much for this post.


If you signed it yesterday you have 7 days to change your mind.

Say you were misled and in the heat of the moment you signed but now you have considered it you dont want to train there. You HAVE to submit this before 7 days are up so I would hand deliver the note and also send a letter recorded to the manager and the membership people to prove you sent it.

You dont need to write much just

'After consideration of the contract and the unhelpful manner in which the staff have treated a legitimate question I wish to cancel my contract under the 7 day cooling off period rule. Any attempt to harrass me to pay will be taken as harrassment as I am exercising my legal right to cancel within 7 days'

This is UK contract law and whatever their contract says UK law overides that.

David Lloyd = CNUTS


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Rightio,
> 
> I am moving in September, I'm six months into a joint membership at David LLoyds. When I joined we were told they would make a note of it on our file that I might be leaving half way through the year was and told that this would be fine.
> 
> ...


tell them your pregnant and dont plan to use the gym again...you wont have to disclose any medical info as this private too.

My wife did this and worked a treat...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm moving to Oxford to go to Uni and I think there is a DL there but my student bursary isn't going to stretch to that. Gggrrr!!


You can down grade your membership with DL OR tell them you are moving to Australia OR find some clause in the contract that they may have breached and pin them on that.

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i tried to cancel a virgin membership...told them i was moving cities...the virgin gym was too far too travel to from my new place....the girl told me not to cancel the DD as it goes dirctly to a debt mgt company.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

just stop the direct debit.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> just stop the direct debit.


m8...they send ur details straight to a debt mgt company.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pelayo said:


> m8...they send ur details straight to a debt mgt company.


If you move house and they cant provide a gym within a reaosnable distance its a frustration of contract and you have a right to cancel.

Debt management company will threaten you but until they take you to court there will be no credit status affected.

Its not even a credit status thing its a non payment of a contractual agreement so they cant blacklist you just ask for a county court judgement.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Worked at David Lloyds - all the sales staff said they knew how sh*ite the sign up laws were

The gym i'm at the moment has no worrie but their sales tactics are horrific - fight it!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

was reading through this thread......then went off to the gym.....then had a row with the manager and manageress.....

the old fella lurking behind went and complained about me because I was on the treadmill over 20 min (20min is polite policy or some [email protected]) as soon as I hit 21 min he waddeled off to the manager, she told me to get off..............I did 45 minutes  .......membership terminated (in all fairness to me when I got to 25 minutes there were other treadmills free), but everyone kept glaring at me and shaking there heads, coming and looking at my screen to see when I was gonna stop.....headphones in five finger death punch and it was all good...hehe was fun................. so I joined a new gym today :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

clairey.h said:


> was reading through this thread......then went off to the gym.....then had a row with the manager and manageress.....
> 
> the old fella lurking behind went and complained about me because I was on the treadmill over 20 min (20min is polite policy or some [email protected]) as soon as I hit 21 min he waddeled off to the manager, she told me to get off..............I did 45 minutes  .......membership terminated (in all fairness to me when I got to 25 minutes there were other treadmills free), but everyone kept glaring at me and shaking there heads, coming and looking at my screen to see when I was gonna stop.....headphones in five finger death punch and it was all good...hehe was fun................. so I joined a new gym today :lol: :lol: :lol:


20 mins? i do a hour at a time... wtf 'polite policy'......


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

polite policy!! my ass, if you were a big fat heffa they would have left you alone


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

You could just urinate all over the place and blame your incontinence. Although asking you to leave could be an issue for disability discrimination, they would probably be more than happy to see you leave.

Consuming a high protein diet and letting rip can be effective too. If they are too polite to comment, wafting it towards others and laughing about it should help raise awareness.

There are lots of people whose behaviour is undesirable in gyms, and they would quite happily ban those people.

J


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

personally I would just be obnoxious as possible to staff and members I didnt like and generally have fun being a complete cunit until they threw me out. But I would never do this in my gym its spot on 20 quid a month pay monthly,loads of oly weights, good group of lifters who all have good craic.

Dont think I could train at a big chain gym it sounds a bloody nightmare:rolleyes:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

clairey.h said:


> was reading through this thread......then went off to the gym.....then had a row with the manager and manageress.....
> 
> the old fella lurking behind went and complained about me because I was on the treadmill over 20 min (20min is polite policy or some [email protected]) as soon as I hit 21 min he waddeled off to the manager, she told me to get off..............I did 45 minutes  .......membership terminated (in all fairness to me when I got to 25 minutes there were other treadmills free), but everyone kept glaring at me and shaking there heads, coming and looking at my screen to see when I was gonna stop.....headphones in five finger death punch and it was all good...hehe was fun................. so I joined a new gym today :lol: :lol: :lol:


my old gym greens in glasgow has a similar policy. When busy ''please use treadmills for 15mins''....15 mins aye very good pal. if someone told me to get off after any amount of time they would get laughed at. I mean seriously, its sheer cheek. just wait your turn! fcukers. :cursing:

im curious, if you lose ur job can you cancel a membership at david lloyd?


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

Cheers Tom, just a few questions I have:

-When you said ''send a letter recorded to the manager and the membership people to prove you sent it'' , you mean send it by recorded post yeh? If yes, how does this work as i havnt sent a letter by recorded post before (i.e. do i get a reciept from the post office that i have sent it to the person?)

-You said ''7 days colling off period is UK contract law'' - the david lloyds manager kept saying to me that it was stated in the contract that the 12 months membership didn't have a cooling off period OR any option to cancel, therefore i must pay the money. Does this mean i will have to pay it? or will the UK contract law you mentioned still overide this?

-And lastly, when I go into david lloyds to hand the note in, shall i leave my membership number and name? alongside the writing in the note you told me to write?

Many thanks Tom.



Tinytom said:


> If you signed it yesterday you have 7 days to change your mind.
> 
> Say you were misled and in the heat of the moment you signed but now you have considered it you dont want to train there. You HAVE to submit this before 7 days are up so I would hand deliver the note and also send a letter recorded to the manager and the membership people to prove you sent it.
> 
> ...


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

Also mate, i've just read the contract and the women has signed it for the 28th February 2010. Thats funny because I went in this Monday just gone by, the 8th. Surely, she can't date it for like 3 weeks ahead, under where it says 'Date the member joined'... because fact is I didn't. Could I argue that point also?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

umarh said:


> Also mate, i've just read the contract and the women has signed it for the 28th February 2010. Thats funny because I went in this Monday just gone by, the 8th. Surely, she can't date it for like 3 weeks ahead, under where it says 'Date the member joined'... because fact is I didn't. Could I argue that point also?


if she had signed it for the 28th feb then it hasnt started yet and you can cancel 7 days from the 28th.

reegarding contract law. hhmmm which one is more lawfully binding a contract written by David Lloyd (CNUT) or the uk contract law.

The managers full of sh*t mate tell him that you have the 7 day cooling off period and he can fcuk off.

regarding recorded delivery you get a little slip that you keep and the post office sign it, get them to also stamp over the 'sent address' on the top of the orange slip.

Bottom line is that you have a right in law to cancel. I would also write to Scott Lloyd directly at the address I have given earlier and inform him of potentially illegal practices employed by the manager and how you will be contacting the the local paper to inform them of this.

make sure all the letters are sent recorded and then they have to reply within a reasonable time period, if they dont then in court you can use this against them. However it wont go that far, they know they are full of sh*t and will back down. Even if they refer to an agency when the letter comes tell them you hav all this evidence and that you intend to go to court if they try to harass you.

People will say all they want, when it comes to actually writing that down they will come unstuck. Get the manager to write down that you have no cooling off period and sign it. I bet you any money he wont.


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks Tom, ye ive done that. ive sent a letter to both the local gym and the head office, with the oxford address u gave and got the recorded deliverly slip.the guy from my local club has replied (which is a week and 4 days later), and hes just saying the same thing that i need to pay up. ALSO, ive rang Consumer Direct and ive asked them about the situation and law, and they are saying that by law 'a contract you sign at home, DOES have a cooling of period, however if you sign a contract within the company premises, then there is no cooling off period'. Im really confused?! Tom, is there a number I can contact you on? or even an e-mail you check regularly? I'd be so thankful for the help 



Tinytom said:


> if she had signed it for the 28th feb then it hasnt started yet and you can cancel 7 days from the 28th.
> 
> reegarding contract law. hhmmm which one is more lawfully binding a contract written by David Lloyd (CNUT) or the uk contract law.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

id still argue the toss mate saying you were under pressure to sign at the gym and were misled.

tell them you'll be happy to go to court and argue your case.

cancel your drect debit as if it never starts they cant argue you cancelled midway through.

thats what id do but i would urge you to consider if you actually WILL go to court.

i would due to the principle.

also go to the paper they will love that


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

lol ye i'll do that and i'm happy with going to court. N hey they don't have any of my bank details... as no money was taken from me on the day! they just have the signed contract that's it!



Tinytom said:


> id still argue the toss mate saying you were under pressure to sign at the gym and were misled.
> 
> tell them you'll be happy to go to court and argue your case.
> 
> ...


----------



## umarh (Feb 9, 2010)

if there is no way out of it... the only best option is that i can cancel after 3months.. however i need 2 give them notice in writing in advance. I think is is the best option IF nothing else can be done hmm i dunno


----------

